# Work, Study Ot Invest In Canada



## canadamigration (Oct 13, 2003)

*WORK, STUDY OR INVEST IN CANADA* 

www.immigration-canada.org

100% Free Assessment


----------



## jimnyc (Oct 13, 2003)

Should have been posted in the joke section.


----------



## student (Feb 17, 2004)

i want to get a job there ... 

is there any engineering company which needs engineers ?????


----------



## Said1 (Feb 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jimnyc _
> *Should have been posted in the joke section.   *



What makes  you say that?


----------



## Said1 (Feb 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by student _
> *i want to get a job there ...
> 
> is there any engineering company which needs engineers ????? *



There were a few here /www.ottawajobs.com/gosearch.cfm
The agencies can refer you to some government sites in Ottawa if you pester them a little. They can also refer you to some other firms in the city. What sort of work are you looking for, there is a big high tech industry here, I could give you some names myself.


----------



## student (Feb 17, 2004)

Hi said thankx for your reply ....

you have arabic name !!!

any way i am from the Gulf ...


i am realy looking for any job related to my major ....

my major is Mechanical Engineering ... 

is there realy chances !!! i hope that 



Also i like to ask you about the languge ... 

do i need perfect English or it is ok !!!!


Thankx a lot ...


----------



## Isaac Brock (Feb 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by student _
> *Hi said thankx for your reply ....
> 
> you have arabic name !!!
> ...



As as a near-grad in engineering myself, there are jobs here in engineering, but you might have to be flexible where you live.  Ethnicity isn't a big factor in Canada and there are plently of arabic engineers.  Secondly, knowledge of English is essential to a level where you can completely express your ideas at the workplace.  In Canada, most of the engineering is paperwork therefore writing skills are important too.  If you plan to work in Quebec, french is also a good idea as you cannot get your P. Eng without passing a french fluency.


----------



## student (Feb 19, 2004)

Isaac Brock...

I am glad to see your reply ... you gave me an aureate explanation of the situation in Canada. But what do you mean by flexibility of living !! do you mean if the case is Site Engineer ...
or in all the cases !! 

also i like to ask you if you have some company sites that need engineers...

is the Piping Engineer wanted in Canada.. (( design, inspection, supervising of maintenance )) !!!



thanx a lot my friend ...


----------



## Said1 (Feb 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by student _
> *Isaac Brock...
> 
> I am glad to see your reply ... you gave me an aureate explanation of the situation in Canada. But what do you mean by flexibility of living !! do you mean if the case is Site Engineer ...
> ...


 /

Try this site www.ottawajobs.com/gosearch.cfm, there may be some leads, and the jobs listed can at the very least give you some insight into the criteria you may need to meet.


----------



## student (Feb 20, 2004)

Thank you my friend and i hope to give you some thing in future..


----------



## Isaac Brock (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by student _
> *Isaac Brock...
> 
> I am glad to see your reply ... you gave me an aureate explanation of the situation in Canada. But what do you mean by flexibility of living !! do you mean if the case is Site Engineer ...
> ...



By flexible i mean willing to work in Northern or remote areas of Canada away from major cities.  Piping engineering are required in Northern alberta and to some extent Atlantic Canada.  I will tell you right now in all honesty and respectfully, that your English skills will probably be your most limiting factor to getting a job in Canada.  Writting and speaking skills are essential for the Canadian engineer unlike some engineering in the states.  Our process to become engineers is a little more complicated.  Good luck!


----------



## student (Feb 22, 2004)

Mr. Isaac Brock .... i think Engineering reports don't need  high skills in writing. It depends on the clearance and Accuracy of the informations more than writing skills. Because if you are in the site or any plant, normally you will write same report style every day. So your performance will be evaluated by the informations you provide in that report regardless of the writing skills. 

For example, when i have been working as a maintenance supervisor of a long pipeline, i was filling same paper form every day. All what i was doing is changing the informations.Also if you are in a plant you will do same thing unless you will write about some thing new in that plant to improve it's efficiency. 


Here in the Gulf, we are dealing with several nationalities. Some of these nationalities don't have good English skills. They dont know what is the Grammar but they are our leaders. 


Anyway ... i will learn more and more in your Board by talking to you and to all my friends in this Board before i come to Canada.

I am so sad but i will smile ....


----------



## Isaac Brock (Feb 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by student _
> *
> 
> Mr. Isaac Brock .... i think Engineering reports don't need  high skills in writing. It depends on the clearance and Accuracy of the informations more than writing skills. Because if you are in the site or any plant, normally you will write same report style every day. So your performance will be evaluated by the informations you provide in that report regardless of the writing skills.
> ...



I don't mean to discourage you at all as that is not my intention.  However, I have worked in both federal, provincial agencies and industry and have found that the amount of writing required in the engineering professions is great.  I cannot stress this enough.  The position is which you describe would most likely be filled by a engineering technician/technologist.  Engineers are expected to have high communication skills in Canada and our examination to be registered in the various provincial juristictions takes into account proficiency in english.

If you have the opportunity to take some English course, you will find them very valuable to your work prospects here in Canada.  And trust me, once you master english, the rewards of living and working in Canada are almost unmatched.  Good luck!


----------



## student (Feb 22, 2004)

Thankx Esaac ...

If you like to continue the discussion please raise your hand because i dont like to spend your time.

Anyway, will this school give me more than my engineering university !!!! do you think they will teach me how can i write technical report !

maybe !


----------



## rtwngAvngr (Feb 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by student _
> *
> 
> Mr. Isaac Brock .... i think Engineering reports don't need  high skills in writing. It depends on the clearance and Accuracy of the informations more than writing skills. Because if you are in the site or any plant, normally you will write same report style every day. So your performance will be evaluated by the informations you provide in that report regardless of the writing skills.
> ...



Dude, Isaac is just telling you the truth.  Communication skills matter, regardless of what you think.  IF you want to be lied to, go somewhere else, or read Bry's threads.


----------



## Isaac Brock (Feb 23, 2004)

Whoh easy there, rtwngAvngr, he was being very polite in his questions and I'm more than happy to answer them.  There's no need for that sort of tone, he's just trying to find out what engineering's like in Canada.


----------



## Isaac Brock (Feb 23, 2004)

> Thankx Esaac ...
> 
> If you like to continue the discussion please raise your hand because i dont like to spend your time.
> 
> ...



No problem.  I hope they do teach you how to write proper technical reports.  Since, engineers are bound by their professional codes, a technical document is a legal document and hence, word choice is critical.  Will you take an english langauge technical writing course.  If you don't, consider it a great investment!  I'm quite appreciating my french technical writing class at the moment.


----------



## rtwngAvngr (Feb 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Isaac Brock _
> *Whoh easy there, rtwngAvngr, he was being very polite in his questions and I'm more than happy to answer them.  There's no need for that sort of tone, he's just trying to find out what engineering's like in Canada. *



Who made you the den mother?


----------



## Isaac Brock (Feb 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rtwngAvngr _
> *Who made you the den mother? *



Well considering he was asking me the question, well... me.


----------



## student (Feb 24, 2004)

Eng.Essac, 

I came to this site to learn some thing not to shout with any body!!!

 


Mr.........(( rtu$fg&wp*g(e#gh@""//l;d9 ))

i hope to be one of my friends.

Good luck ...

 


 :cof:


----------

